# New York



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

I have not in a while seen an incoming bomb on my GPS for NY. Are you guys really that afraid.(inserts lyrics for MC hammer-cant touch this here) :redface:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know... New York doesn't seem like that big of a threat to me. 

Personally I'm worried about the boys from Texas. and the men from the Illinois. (heh get it... the BOYS of texas and the MEN of IL? Get it?)


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> I don't know... New York doesn't seem like that big of a threat to me.
> 
> Personally I'm worried about the boys from Texas. and the men from the Illinois. (heh get it... the BOYS of texas and the MEN of IL? Get it?)


Woah. I smell beef:redface:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats better than you're used to smelling. :sorry:



serenomike said:


> Woah. I smell beef:redface:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

serenomike said:


> I have not in a while seen an incoming bomb on my GPS for NY. Are you guys really that afraid.(inserts lyrics for MC hammer-cant touch this here) :redface:


New York, New England but not, calling Chicago the "Second City" I think people are just letting things calm down from the governor scandal..


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

htown said:


> Thats better than you're used to smelling. :sorry:


Hey. I wear armani cologne everyday of the year. so HA!:angry:


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

You should watch out for the BOYS from Texas...


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

dj5213 said:


> You should watch out for the BOYS from Texas...


Why does Texas have such an EGO...no wonder they sell those Ego Trip cigars down there.


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

dj5213 said:


> You should watch out for the BOYS from Texas...


My mailbox can take anything.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

serenomike said:


> I have not in a while seen an incoming bomb on my GPS for NY. Are you guys really that afraid.(inserts lyrics for MC hammer-cant touch this here) :redface:


Yes, they are that affraid.

This is what happens to you if you mess with the New York Crew--> :brick:


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Yes, they are that affraid.
> 
> This is what happens to you if you mess with the New York Crew--> :brick:


^^ This is true.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Yes, they are that affraid.
> 
> This is what happens to you if you mess with the New York Crew--> :brick:


Hardly...just reloading for your candy asses.


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

forgop said:


> Hardly...just reloading for your candy asses.


Try me:spiderman:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Yes, they are that affraid.
> 
> This is what happens to you if you mess with the New York Crew--> :brick:


And this is what happens when you mess with Illinois


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ :lol:


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

A rivalry of NY and Illinois in the works?


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

serenomike said:


> I have not in a while seen an incoming bomb on my GPS for NY. Are you guys really that afraid. :redface:


Que? Hmmm ... I know someone from NY. 



CHRIS7891011 said:


> Personally I'm worried about the boys from Texas. and the men from the Illinois. (heh get it... the BOYS of texas and the MEN of IL? Get it?)


I don't get it.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

forgop said:


> Hardly...just reloading for your candy asses.


I thought I already told you once that you need to know your role and shut your mouth?!?!? Please don't make me have to take time out of my smoking schedule to beat you.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

baboruger said:


> And this is what happens when you mess with Illinois


Talk talk talk talk......where's the action????


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Talk talk talk talk......where's the action????


Exactly...The city that never sleeps will remain untouched.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

baboruger said:


> And this is what happens when you mess with Illinois


Fixed!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

The EVP said:


> I thought I already told you once that you need to know your role and shut your mouth?!?!? Please don't make me have to take time out of my smoking schedule to beat you.


Like I said...it's only a matter of time before The Rock is gonna be dishing out Rock Bottoms and the People's Elbow on a number of your jabronis.


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Fixed!


Hahahahhhahaaha


----------



## Illinois Bombing Brigade (Mar 26, 2008)

You New York Boys are trying to start something. Something you could never complete. There are bigger fish to fry right now boys, this Devil Dog business is getting out of hand, so that must be dealt with first.

Then you can open your tiny mouths again...you can use little tricks like changing Babo's post, but there is one thing that we in Illinois do, and that tell it like it is.

You saw what happened to smokinj...if not let me refresh you memories...
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17228

Bye for now...


----------



## Adam-d (Apr 2, 2008)

let me put it in simple terms (for our friends for Illinois)


DON'T MESS WITH TEXAS


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

Illinois Bombing Brigade said:


> You New York Boys are trying to start something. Something you could never complete. There are bigger fish to fry right now boys, this Devil Dog business is getting out of hand, so that must be dealt with first.
> 
> Then you can open your tiny mouths again...you can use little tricks like changing Babo's post, but there is one thing that we in Illinois do, and that tell it like it is.
> 
> ...


We are the sleeping giant. We lay low, and then BOOM!
once jitzy or dozer gets a hold of anyone, it's all over.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

htown said:


> Thats better than you're used to smelling. :sorry:


Now that's not fair....it's not OUR fault that we're down wind from Jersey...


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Only one guy had balls big enough to bomb me, and that was a fellow NY'er, Dozer, ha ain't afeared of nuttin. The rest of 'em are all afraid of us Ny'ers...and with good reason!!


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

smokem said:


> Only one guy had balls big enough to bomb me, and that was a fellow NY'er, Dozer, ha ain't afeared of nuttin. The rest of 'em are all afraid of us Ny'ers...and with good reason!!


This is also true:biggrin:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

forgop said:


> Like I said...it's only a matter of time before The Rock is gonna be dishing out Rock Bottoms and the People's Elbow on a number of your jabronis.


Duane Duane Duane all I hear out of you is blah blah blah you've been put in your place allready and as for this bombing crew its cute one day maybe one day we'll let you join the NY crew. But for now learn your role like Duane and settle down.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

You mess with one you mess with the whole family


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

^^^ We are one big happy new york family


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

OH uh--Not Duane again???

So far all talk no action--

here you go --see if you can bomb this-


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> OH uh--Not Duane again???
> 
> So far all talk no action--
> 
> here you go --see if you can bomb this-


OH DAYUMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Adam-d said:


> let me put it in simple terms (for our friends for Illinois)
> 
> DON'T MESS WITH TEXAS


I already took out the big hitters from Texas myself. They don't scare me.

Once the Jerky Boys knew they were within my sights, they thought striking first would keep me down. All it did was anger The Rock even more and now they're gonna pay the price for it.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Duane Duane Duane all I hear out of you is blah blah blah you've been put in your place allready and as for this bombing crew its cute one day maybe one day we'll let you join the NY crew. But for now learn your role like Duane and settle down.


I'm just spending a little extra time shining them all nice so I can turn them sideways and stick up your candy asses. 

Patience.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> OH uh--Not Duane again???
> 
> So far all talk no action--
> 
> here you go --see if you can bomb this-


It takes time to build good bombs in my garage.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

BLAh Blah Blah Blah, eh oh, and Moo - Thats all Im hearing,

IBB, irritable bowel boys - NY, where do you want me to go with them, Yankees - and before you say it yes Eli did beat brady, and yes 2 political scandals back to back. And Texas well Big state lot to talk about.

And the Rock, hmmm, is it time to release the Animal.......?:frown:


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

I seem to be tracking 3 unidentified packages in my area. You still don't scare me.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

bring it on.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

:baffled:


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

dj5213 said:


> You should watch out for the BOYS from Texas...


"'Cause they've got some damn fine weed!" Any CCR fans out there? Anybody? No? Okay I'll be here in the corner if anyone wants me...

But in all seriousness, a bunch of boys from Texas can easily take on men from anywhere else. Why else do people keep on trying to get at us?


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

KhaoticMedic said:


> BLAh Blah Blah Blah, eh oh, and Moo - Thats all Im hearing,
> 
> IBB, irritable bowel boys - NY, where do you want me to go with them, Yankees - and before you say it yes Eli did beat brady, and yes 2 political scandals back to back. And Texas well Big state lot to talk about.
> 
> And the Rock, hmmm, is it time to release the Animal.......?:frown:


Is Rhode Island still a state????


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> "But in all seriousness, a bunch of boys from Texas can easily take on men from anywhere else. Why else do people keep on trying to get at us?


Because we can....


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

I got a bomb today, and I'm still standing. NY prevails once again =P


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh please i got you surrender request two hours ago, and the postal worker says your neighbors hot.


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> Oh please i got you surrender request two hours ago, and the postal worker says your neighbors hot.


I will admit. I'm hurt, bad. I will get back up. There is a target on your back my friend, you just wait till I start gaining stock.:spiderman:


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Let the dust clear, Ill be here - oh yeah

*BLAM BOOM*

Welcome my friend to the show that never ends - move along move along -


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

One day...One day.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

texasmatt said:


> "'Cause they've got some damn fine weed!" Any CCR fans out there? Anybody? No? Okay I'll be here in the corner if anyone wants me...
> 
> But in all seriousness, a bunch of boys from Texas can easily take on men from anywhere else. Why else do people keep on trying to get at us?


CCR ROCKS!!!!!Love em'!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

If you want to mello yea I agree CCR , but C.O.C. or B.L.S. even CLutch is where its at.


----------

